# The secret agent trad



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Ever been accused of such? I was today...at a Sushi Bar---Mostly Japaneese operated. I was lunching alone, reading the paper and when the bill came, the waitress asked if I was a government secret agent. I overheard (more than once) her refer to me as Mr. Secret Agent Man, though she didn't know I payi8ng attention--perhaps I have secret agent abilities. Do you think she was poking fun at A.Squire? 

I was, afterall, wearing my Special Ops J Press lapel pin.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

To some people - dining alone means you're a secret agent or a food critic.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Mistaken identity*

I too have been mistaken, but for an attorney, (perish the thought) not a secret agent! I sometimes think that dressing well brings on all sorts of wild ideas on the part of those whose paths we cross.
Tom


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> Ever been accused of such? I was today...at a Sushi Bar---Mostly Japaneese operated. I was lunching alone, reading the paper and when the bill came, the waitress asked if I was a government secret agent. I overheard (more than once) her refer to me as Mr. Secret Agent Man, though she didn't know I payi8ng attention--perhaps I have secret agent abilities. Do you think she was poking fun at A.Squire?
> 
> I was, afterall, wearing my Special Ops J Press lapel pin.


They've given you a number, and taken away your name.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Let's see a shot of what you were wearing. A. Spy.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

"Secret...agent Trad..." I too would like to see some pics of what you were wearing.

Brian


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Is this the prelude to you changing your username again?!


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*I know what I call a man dining alone with the paper*

A happy man.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Is this the prelude to you changing your username again?!


Well, they've given him a number...


----------



## Mad4Madras (Jul 24, 2006)

Dear Mr. Kiss-Kiss, Bang-Bang,

Be advised you that, immediately, all agents are to avoid dining alone in Sushi restaurants, as we have reports this tends to attract undue attention. In future, please arrange to be accompanied by a fetching young lady, so as to divert attention away from yourself.

Regards,

Q


/P.S. I too would like to see the "spywear" involved.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

A.squire , don`t tell me you were weraing your`e bazooka joe secret agent, decoder ring again free with 35 bazooka joe outerwrappers and 99c post and packing. you were advised not to wear such ring in public at the time of despatch for this very reason.

No doubt you were also wearing your`e bazooka joe x-ray specs ( availlable for 42 outer wrappers and 99c p&p)

it`s hardly surprising you were spotted.

It`s no longer the case that only trad bubble gum chewers have the knowledge, the populous at large have infiltrated the bazooka joe gang.

please be more carefull and diligent in future.

yours 
Tom Bell-Spyer.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

A.Spy


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

thats Elton John prior to the weave.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

My younger sister actually has quite a few young men in her school absolutely convinced that Dad is/was a secret service agent. Shortly before he retired, the secret service presented him with some token of appreciation for some(undisclosed) services he performed after 9/11, which sits out on his office desk. At a get together a couple years ago, some boys spotted it, and he played it up for all it was worth. Word spread like wildfire, and it has served as a great deterrent to her getting a date. As an older brother, I think it is a nice rumor to keep alive.:icon_smile_big: 

Squire, you may find that this identity of yours may be worth keeping around, as I seem to remember that you have a few young ladies yourself

Edit - looking sharp my man!


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

Squire now I know why you were suspected of being a secret agent.

you were in undercover clothing.

No pleats on the pants.

you nearly had me fooled as well.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Tom, do my skull & bones intimidate you?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

While I have mixed feelings about the skull and crossbones motiff - I can't deny I like the body and drape of the tie. Who is the maker?


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

Only if you are a scottish rites freemason.

If it`s because you`ve got a little holiday place on the outerbanks, nah,I`ve been to Ocracoke and the place holds no fear for me there.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> ...Do you think she was poking fun at A.Squire?


Yes


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Squire:

Haven't had that happen, but once was walking through a Ralph Lauren store (dressed tradly in a suit and bow tie) and a sales person (obviously new on the job) mistook me for the manager and started asking me questions about the running of the store.

I took it as a compliment.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

*"Our Man in Tennessee"*

Of course, most spies dress so as to _deflect_ attention. Perhaps Squire didn't get the memo.

(Nice outfit, Allen.)

EGF


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^Friend, really. I expected more (less) from you.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Sweet belt. May I ask from whence it came?


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> ^Friend, really. I expected more (less) from you.


My apologies. It's been an off night.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

egadfly said:


> My apologies. It's been an off night.


Not that I would be so bold as to request an edit, but everyone is doing it these days.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> Sweet belt. May I ask from whence it came?


Thanks--seems the greatest things these days are prepped by mistermann. I know the belt was, arrived just this past week. I wonder if a 35-36 isn't a medium instead of a L.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Perhaps it was the J. Press reverse flag pin that set them off?

Brian


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Bob Loblaw said:


> While I have mixed feelings about the skull and crossbones motiff - I can't deny I like the body and drape of the tie. Who is the maker?


The worst of ties and I can't believe I'm going to own up to it, but it's a current _Rooster_ offering. I'll not say aloud where it's made, for fear of losing my friend GMC.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*I'm egalitarian, pally*



A.Squire said:


> The worst of ties and I can't believe I'm going to own up to it, but it's a current _Rooster_ offering. I'll not say aloud where it's made, for fear of losing my friend GMC.


Said in the voice and with the swagger of early 60s Sinatra: I don't care where your tie comes from, as long as it's bella figura.

And it is.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Were you wearing one of your pink blend-in-with-the-scenery ensembles?


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Squire, you've totally sold me on the Press lapel pin. I thought about it for a while, thought that I would go for a regular old red-white-and-blue flag pin but the black and silver looks great with your jacket.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> The worst of ties and I can't believe I'm going to own up to it, but it's a current _Rooster_ offering.


_Rooster_? Nice.


----------



## mdsc (Apr 16, 2007)

more patriotic i think than secret agencyman....nicely done. i do like the tie (rooster who cares? except where to find their current offerings) and pocket square -- please do inform where you found that gem (i am very near to ordering the blue edged ps from paul stuart at a heft sum for a square of linen).


----------



## Mr. Papa (Jun 15, 2007)

Please forgive my ignorance, but what is the significance (if any) of the skull and bones tie? Is it a club tie, or does it just look good? (If it's not a club tie, I may have to find one.) :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skull_and_Bones


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Depending upon what she looked like and my current romantic status at the time, if a waitress asked me that question, my response would be -

"My name is Bond. James Bond......"


----------



## wereed (Aug 1, 2006)

My roommate is absolutely convinced that my whole family, myself included, works for the FBI..not really sure why, but he does seem to bring it up quite often.

Walt


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Waiter! There's a bug in my sushi!*

Honestly Squire, the assumption you are an agent seems perfectly natural.

After all, you arrived in that very aero-dynamic helicopter--didn't you?

A friend told me about a funny experience he had in Argentina.

White men who live in non-tourist parts of South America are often presumed to be agents, drug smugglers, draft dodgers, escaped convicts, etc.

But everybody there thinks the Mormon missionaries are CIA operatives.

Clean cut, white shirts, dark suits, narrow ties, etc. Standard uniforms of the CIA (and also the workforce of IBM back in the day).

Most South American missionaries speak the language very well, and most are more literate than you average native. That's what most people say, anyhow.

The funny thing is, there were spires in front of all the churches (ward houses) as is common throughout the world. No crosses.

This, to the people of Argentina, looked like an antenna array of some sort.

Come to think of it, they look like antennae to me too!

I've laughed about this for years, but was doubly amused when I told this story to a person on my Alta Shuttle van this year.

Within minutes of our conversation, NPR came on my radio telling of a problem faced by the Church of England (Anglican).

They want to rent space in their spires (and belltowers) to cell phone companies, so they can place some kind of antenna system in there.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

mdsc said:


> (rooster who cares? except where to find their current offerings)


Mine was found on sale at Belk last week.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Just so you all know*

All this Trad Forum banter is really cutting into my posting time over on the Trilateral Commission Website.

Also: Can we create an icon for the Mason symbol?


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Iconic, but not necessarily trad...*



GMC said:


> All this Trad Forum banter is really cutting into my posting time over on the Trilateral Commission Website.
> 
> Also: Can we create an icon for the Mason symbol?


You mean to use as an Avatar? Found these using Google's New and Improved Image Search function. Some say Google is the evil empire.

















Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> The worst of ties and I can't believe I'm going to own up to it, but it's a current _Rooster_ offering. I'll not say aloud where it's made, for fear of losing my friend GMC.


"It was the worst of ties, it was the best of ties." --Charles Dickens, on his new cravat. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

What a week. Today during lunch, a very chic Mexican joint, mi amigo asked if I was Aussie. I responded no, gracias; estoy trad!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

mdsc said:


> more patriotic i think than secret agencyman....nicely done. i do like the tie (rooster who cares? except where to find their current offerings) and pocket square -- please do inform where you found that gem (i am very near to ordering the blue edged ps from paul stuart at a heft sum for a square of linen).


Bought locally at Parks Belks/ Profits, I can't remember who bought whom. I don't make it a habit of shopping there, but fat boy needed a new pair of khakis 'till the pool warms enough for laps. As for the square, I'm sure it's R. Talbott, the small square. Seems all squares these days go for $ 35-40. What did PS squares run? Why not shop Grady Ervin for your needs. Don't they have you covered?


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

sorry Squire i just can`t see wear the aussie idea came from.
Aussie osborne wears black ,has long hair, tattos , a shambling gait, and the abillity to use 40-50 proffanitys a minuate.

He does however own a manor house in England as well as his american residence.

maybe this is where the confussion arose.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Beats me (shrugs). DougNZ is as close as we have and he's forsaken us. We may never know for sure. No worries though, when I returned to the office I called ICE and turned him over.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> sorry Squire i just can`t see wear the aussie idea came from.
> Aussie osborne wears black ,has long hair, tattos , a shambling gait, and the abillity to use 40-50 proffanitys a minuate.
> 
> He does however own a manor house in England as well as his american residence.
> ...


Maybe Squire asked if they still had the Vegemite Sandwich special. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mdsc (Apr 16, 2007)

A.Squire said:


> Bought locally at Parks Belks/ Profits, I can't remember who bought whom. I don't make it a habit of shopping there, but fat boy needed a new pair of khakis 'till the pool warms enough for laps. As for the square, I'm sure it's R. Talbott, the small square. Seems all squares these days go for $ 35-40. What did PS squares run? Why not shop Grady Ervin for your needs. Don't they have you covered?


Thanks, I'll go Belkin' soon. The linen tipped squares at PS are $60-70, bargain basement cotton tipped squares a smidge under $40. Prior to its closing, I shopped at Max's on King Street (JAB bought out the sight) and was,I believe, spoiled...Grady Ervin moved into town before Max's closed and is a fine establishment run by fine folks but it is taking me some time to adjust my loyalties. I do like their shoes and a Southwick is a Southwick is a Southwick, right? Do you get to the Holy City often? MDSC


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^Not that often, just a few times each year.

I believe GE can do you better than Southwick, plus you have Sin Silver and the BB. What are you doing window shopping at Paul Stwt?


----------



## mdsc (Apr 16, 2007)

A.Squire said:


> ^Not that often, just a few times each year.
> 
> I believe GE can do you better than Southwick, plus you have Sin Silver and the BB. What are you doing window shopping at Paul Stwt?


Not on a resident's salary they can't--same for Sin Silver (though their sales can be very good)--but I finish up soon so watch out. Besides, I like Southwick very much. I know GE carries Nick Hilton and as I have a couple of Norman Hilton suits that I like more than anything I've ever owned I have wondered if they compare well -- do you know? And window shopping is in my price range -- I can do that at Paul Stuart, BB and any number of other places:icon_smile:and still feed the family.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Indeed. GE stocks Oxxford. Don't know about Oxxford MTM though. GE standard MTM is through Samuelsohn (sp), who I understand makes a good suit.

The local BB does try to stock 3r2 sacks and they have 2 MTM events per year. 

Charleston is a trad town.

Best,

Ross


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Secret Agent Trad

Assignment: Cairo

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5755619


----------



## mendozar (Dec 13, 2005)

Ever seen _The Good Shepherd_? It's a movie the role of patriotic (the lapel pin) Yalies, specifically Bonesmen (the tie) in creating the CIA. Maybe the waitress saw the movie...


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Isn't the field on the flag on the wrong side? Maybe it was a secret code and _the waitress_ was a secret agent!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Shoe;
the__assassins__league?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Liberty Ship said:


> Isn't the field on the flag on the wrong side? Maybe it was a secret code and _the waitress_ was a secret agent!


Yes, I believe you're right. More sushi today. I received my first code with my check: 3 digits, one dash, 4 digits.

867 - 5309

This could get dangerous.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

More sushi tonight. The presence of my wife and kids did nothing to deter her efforts at communication. The _code_ is evidently a phone number. She whispered, "call, ask for Jenny" and stepped away.

Anyone know how to get Soy Sauce out of a shirt?


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

A.Squire said:


> More sushi tonight. The presence of my wife and kids did nothing to deter her efforts at communication. The _code_ is evidently a phone number. She whispered, "call, ask for Jenny" and stepped away.
> 
> Anyone know how to get Soy Sauce out of a shirt?


Regular or Low Salt?

:icon_smile_wink:

* Try this:


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for link.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

this thread has been dormant for a little while now, but i bring it back up since it relates to another thread regarding j. press' reverse flag lapel pin. i was wondering, a. squire, what kind of comments you have gotten about it before, and whether they were positive or negative. i'm curious as to what kind of response a unique pin like this has elicited.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I've yet to have a single person ask, though I've seen them look. Usually, I grab them by the ears and snap their heads off at the neck--Secret Agent, Baby!!!


Seriously, not a single inquiry.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Squire, I'll bet that if the enemy agent was in a sack, you wouldn't fire your weapon!!


----------



## Mad4Madras (Jul 24, 2006)

Surprised no one has mentioned Alden's phone shoe. I have a pair in cigar. Very nice, but the reception is a bit spotty until they get broken in.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

A.Squire said:


> I've yet to have a single person ask, though I've seen them look. Usually, I grab them by the ears and snap their heads off at the neck--Secret Agent, Baby!!!
> 
> Seriously, not a single inquiry.


well, given that i had already dropped by the madison avenue store to pick one up before i read this reply, i guess it doesn't matter too much either way, but i'm nonetheless glad to know that others like it as much as i do (or at least don't dislike it enough to make comments), haha.

i will add, though, i was one of the relative few at my prom both junior and senior years to just have the the regular black tux, black vest, black bow tie, etc. and not a bunch of silvery stuff, those longer ties, or just plain wacky looking dumber and dumber-type dress. the reason why? bond. james bond.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

i think i might've picked up the last one, actually, or at least, the last one that was out on the floor. maybe they might have had more in the backrooms?


----------



## BeauJest (May 19, 2007)

A.Squire said:


> Ever been accused of such? I was today...at a Sushi Bar---Mostly Japaneese operated. I was lunching alone, reading the paper and when the bill came, the waitress asked if I was a government secret agent. I overheard (more than once) her refer to me as Mr. Secret Agent Man, though she didn't know I payi8ng attention--perhaps I have secret agent abilities. Do you think she was poking fun at A.Squire?
> 
> I was, afterall, wearing my Special Ops J Press lapel pin.


Can't believe it...I was asked this once as well...was at a wedding...full trad attire, the photographer made a snide remark about my outfit (which included Ray-Ban aviators) referring to me as an SS guy.

I told him to close his mouth or he be a candidate for a full-body-cavity search.

He shut up.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Bars for this stuff? Ferns and all? Tiki torches?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Bob Loblaw said:


> To some people - dining alone means you're a secret agent or a food critic.


sometimes ive thought of going to a restaurant alone and writing in a little pad to see if they'll give me perks or better food or something.


----------

